# Rear wire harness routing



## Briankdau (Feb 4, 2018)

Does anyone have any pics or diagram of how the rear harness is routed for a 1966 gto convertible from the rear seat back this car had no harness installing American autowire classic update any help would be great thanks


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The taillight harness is plugged into the main floor/ribbon harness and routed on the driver side of the upper quarter panel/deck gutter. It should be routed behind the hinge support and up over/along the wheel house/tub. The harness used retaining clips along the underside just under the gutter portion of the quarter. It then runs up under along the tail light panel where there should be factory welded "U" clips to hold/retain the harness as it routes from Left to Right tail lights. The back-up lights and Licence plate light leads should be pushed up from under side of pan into the trunk compartment so you just plug into them as you run the light harness across. It should be tucked up tight and run behind the lock brace as you put it in. Can't help with any images as the current '66 project is stripped bare for paint. I hope this makes some sense and helps.
Cheers


----------



## Briankdau (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks I think I can get it with yr description I will probably put a pic up for the routing from the back seat to the hood hinge to make sure it's correct


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I did come across a few images that may help with my explanation. 
I figured since we'll be doing this soon, I'd better get all the details straight. 

The 1st image shows routing behind the hinge/tray support. Yellow arrow is point of connection for Trunk light that I overlooked. 
Red arrows show the metal channel just below the deck lid gutter where there should be at least 2 clips used to retain the harness along this channel.

Second image Yellow arrow shows at least one of these clips mentioned above. 
Red arrow shows a plastic push in harness retainer used on the underside of the tail-panel support which I also overlooked in my first post. 

Otherwise most of it should layout and be somewhat self explanatory.
Cheers


----------



## Briankdau (Feb 4, 2018)

That looks like a hardtop I think it routs a little different behind the seat on a convertible I found this pic on the web ..but thanks yr explaination and pic helped me a lot I figured it out it routs with the hydraulic tubes through the line holder then there is a welded on tab on the wheel well it goes through, then makes a 90 degree swing up into the same place your hadtop pics show and the same from there you can kinda see it in the attached pic

Thanks again


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I think they are all generally routed the same, It's just easier to see in the Drop-Top image. 
This location is dictated by the factory troth stamped into the floor pan for the ribbon harness to lay in and retained with the welded tabs.
The difference being the welded tab on the tub/well, this was to keep wires/hoses clear of folding top mechanism. 

The image below shows the point of connection for the tail light harness from/to the floor ribbon harness.
Also confirmed there are "Plastic" harness clips used along the rear panel and 
the "Metal" clip needed to retain the harness on the quarter panel channel should be similar to what's shown.

Cheers


----------

